# Erstes Zeichen in einem String in Großbuchstaben wandeln



## myjday (20. Aug 2010)

Schönen guten Abend,

ich will aus dem String alfred einen String Alfred machen. Bisher habe ich nur Methoden gefunden, die den kompletten String entweder in Groß- oder in Kleinbuchstaben umwandeln.

Ich habe zwar über den Umweg des char-Arrays eine kleine Lösung gefunden wollte aber von Euch wissen, ob es noch einfacher geht. Gibt es eine fertige Methode, die ich noch nicht gefunden habe?

Hier meine Lösung:


```
public class StringTester {

	public static void main(String[] args) {

		String t = "alfred";
		
		String s = "";
		
		char[] a = t.toCharArray();
		
		a[0] = ((char)(a[0]-32));
		
		s = String.valueOf(a);
		
		IO.println(s);
	}
}
```

Zu umständlich?

Gruß,
myjday


----------



## Landei (20. Aug 2010)

```
String s = "alfred";
String t = Character.toUpperCase(s.charAt(0)) + s.substring(1);
System.out.println(t);
//--> Alfred
```


----------



## Cola_Colin (20. Aug 2010)

Hmm ich würde es mit subString und toUpperCase probieren:

```
public static String firstCharUpperCase(String str) {
      return str.substring(0, 1).toUpperCase() + str.substring(1);
}

public static void main(String[] args) {
  String test = "test";
  System.out.println(firstCharUpperCase(test));
}
```


----------



## myjday (20. Aug 2010)

Cool, Lernfaktor 100%!!!

Vielen Dank!

Gruß,
myjday


----------

